# I want to buy asus n55sf



## mailshobhon (Nov 8, 2011)

if any one having asus n55sf can share with me in this forum.

i wan knw abt the performance of asus n55sf and what is the best price i can get for n55sf.

pls help me out....


----------



## Cilus (Nov 8, 2011)

mailshobhon said:


> if any one having asus n55sf can share with me in this forum.
> 
> i wan knw abt the performance of asus n55sf and what is the best price i can get for n55sf.
> 
> pls help me out....


1st of all,stop using sms lingo here, it feels very irritating to read them.

The price will be around 72K to 74K.


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 8, 2011)

Cilus said:


> 1st of all,stop using sms lingo here, it feels very irritating to read them.
> 
> The price will be around 72K to 74K.



its not about the price i am getting the laptop for 63k in bangalore, i just want to know if anybody having this laptop can share his or her experience with me in this forum


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 11, 2011)

Please guys anyone having this laptop update your reviews about this laptop


----------



## Sandeep Gowda (Nov 13, 2011)

Asus N55SF review: multimedia and gaming laptop in the same package

please provide the config you have been offered ... even i want to buy..


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 13, 2011)

Sandeep Gowda said:


> Asus N55SF review: multimedia and gaming laptop in the same package
> 
> please provide the config you have been offered ... even i want to buy..



i am damn sure dude there is only one model launched in india in n55sf and this the specification.


Model Name N55SF-S1209V
Color Black Black Black
Display 15.6" Full HD Non-Glare
CPU Intel Huron River
i7-2670QM Quad
(2.2G,6M)
VGA NV GT555M 2G DDR3 VRAM
RAM 8G DDR3 1333
HDD 750G
7200rpm
ODD Blu Ray 4X Combo
WLAN 802.11 b/g/n 802.11 b/g/n
Camera HD Camera 2.0M
Battery 6 Cell
Win7 Home Premium
Warranty 1-Year Global
Accessory & Remark Bag, Mouse,Subwoofer, USB 3.0 * 2

This is the model available in india


----------



## roy_pratik (Nov 13, 2011)

I checked this model in the ASUS Store,same specs but was quoting a price of 68k :O .


----------



## rahul2002 (Nov 13, 2011)

^^^ does it have the same specs as mailshobbom mentioned??? where id the asus store???


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 13, 2011)

check with it arena he can give you for 64500.

call in this no 08013166658 he is milan from it arena he can give you the best deal. and yes it has the same specs,my friend has bought this model and its the only model launched in India of n55sf



rahul2002 said:


> ^^^ does it have the same specs as mailshobbom mentioned??? where id the asus store???



asus store is in e-mall in chandni chowk kolkata dont go to them they wont give you the best deal, in e-mall there is a shop called It-arena in the second floor try that shop.


----------



## mailshobhon (Nov 17, 2011)

guys anybody let me know what is  the local price of n55sf in  sp road Bangalore


----------



## Ajt (Dec 20, 2011)

This is a fantastic Laptop. For 63k its coool!
I knw few of my friends in US using this one for serious 3D designing tasks.
They promised this is the best one for the price so far and it's future proofed.
I am also going to get one..my price quote was 65k still in bargain


----------



## powerstarprince (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey can someone owning an asus n55sf-s1209v tell me how much MP is the HD cam and how's the quality compared to HP's or DELL's ??


----------

